# Resorts that will trade into DVC?



## luv2vacation (Dec 4, 2009)

I own a platinum float week at Island Links in Hilton Head.  It is a 2 BR, sleeps 10.  I often reserve July 4th week but usually have no problems reserving any summer week that I want.  

We usually go there but this year I deposited it into II.  It is dual affiliated with both RCI and II, (Gold Crown resort in RCI) although I have never deposited with RCI so I have no idea what the trading power is with them.

Since I used RCI in the past with my Royal Dunes and was not very happy with them, I did not want to deposit there without knowing the trade power.

What I really want to know is if I deposited this unit, will it pull DVC?  And will it pull a 2 BR?  And will it pull all of the DVC resorts, not just Old Key West and Saratoga Springs?  (Although I guess if it pulls one it pulls them all?)  I'm not looking for Christmas or Easter break, maybe summer, fall, or late spring.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## e.bram (Dec 4, 2009)

Just curious, how can a 2 Br, TS sleep 10. Must be a close family.


----------



## luv2vacation (Dec 4, 2009)

It has a carolina (or florida) room.  It's actually the same as a 3rd BR - off of the master BR, but can close off (lock off) that entrance and has a separate entrance from the living room.  It's a regular room, not a sunroom or porch, with a pull-out full-size sofa (can sleep 2), a TV, and a small dresser.

The master BR has a king bed (sleeps 2), the second BR has 2 doubles (can sleep 4), and there's a queen sofa-bed in the very large living room (2 more) for a total of 10.  BTW, they are very large units.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 5, 2009)

I think you'd have a pretty good chance, based on what I'm hearing from others.  No first hand experience though, and of course you never know for sure until you try.


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a Myrtle Beach 2 bedroom summer months Silver Crown only.  I always reserved week 26 or the week before or after to deposit the lockout as a one bedroom and a studio to RCI.  Have no problem seeing lots of DVC, mostly one bedroom but some two bedroom.  I am not interested in DVC, so never pay attention to specific resorts or weeks available. Search DVC to test the trade power of my deposits.

I guess you have a decent chance, but nobody can predict the future.


----------



## philemer (Dec 5, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> What I really want to know is if I deposited this unit, will it pull DVC?  And will it pull a 2 BR?  And will it pull all of the DVC resorts, not just Old Key West and Saratoga Springs?  (Although I guess if it pulls one it pulls them all?)  I'm not looking for Christmas or Easter break, maybe summer, fall, or late spring.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.



If you want actual sightings you should go to the Sightings/Distressed forum and ask folks to search for you. If you just want general info we can leave this thread open here.


----------



## luv2vacation (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far, and yes, Phil, I'm just looking for general info, especially like that which PeelBoy gave.  I'm really hoping I may stumble across someone who actually owns a week where I do (or somewhere else on HH) that has seen DVC with their deposit.  Thanks.


----------



## PClapham (Dec 5, 2009)

I believe I have heard (read) that Foxrun will trade into Disney.  Certainly when it was II.
Anita


----------



## fiveplusone (Dec 13, 2009)

*3 scenarios for trading for DVC*

If I purchase a points ts outside the black-out area but I already own a weeks ts w/in the black-out area, will I be able to trade to go to the DVC locations?

If I purchase a points ts outside the black-out area but I already own a points ts w/in the black-out area, will I be able to trade to go to the DVC locations?

If I purchase a points ts outside the black-out area in my name and my husband purchases a points ts in his name in the black-out area, and he "gifts" me his points, will I be able to trade to go to the DVC locations?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 13, 2009)

PClapham said:


> I believe I have heard (read) that Foxrun will trade into Disney.  Certainly when it was II.
> Anita



Foxrun did exchange into DVC through RCI but no longer works, as of 5/30/2009, when RCI did an upgrade to the system and decided to reduce Foxrun's trading power drastically.


----------



## JT62 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have pulled DVC with an Aquamarine Villas 1 bedroom. I pulled a studio and 1 bedroom at the Boardwalk Villas for last week (low season, but it was the weekend of the marathon) and I also just booked a one bedroom at Beach Club for mid July. I also can see 2 bedrooms, if they are available. For example, I chose to go with Beach Club since it was summer, instead of a 2 bedroom at Saratoga Springs or Old Key West.

JT


----------



## Mel (Jan 18, 2010)

fiveplusone said:


> If I purchase a points ts outside the black-out area but I already own a weeks ts w/in the black-out area, will I be able to trade to go to the DVC locations?
> 
> If I purchase a points ts outside the black-out area but I already own a points ts w/in the black-out area, will I be able to trade to go to the DVC locations?
> 
> If I purchase a points ts outside the black-out area in my name and my husband purchases a points ts in his name in the black-out area, and he "gifts" me his points, will I be able to trade to go to the DVC locations?


I can't answer in regards to points, but if you own weeks both within and outside the blackout area, you can still trade into DVC with the weeks outside the restricted area.

As to the original question, each DVC resort has its own trade power so your ability to see units in each resort would differ.  Even if the trade power was the same, those resorts that are older (Key West, for instance), are more likely to be deposited, and also more likely to remain available if other newer units are available.

I have seen 2BR units at several of the DVC resorts using a 1BR unit/Sleeps 4 from Panama City Beach, both week 8 and week 11, so you don'tneed a 2BR to trade into another 2BR, as long as your week is in demand.  I would think Summer Hilton Head should do OK.


----------



## stugy (Jan 18, 2010)

We own a summer (week 26) on the OBX of north Carolina.  It is a 2 bedroom for 8.  We are booked into Animal Kingdom Villas for Easter week this year.  When searching I see all the Disney Resorts in sizes up to 2 bedroom.  You should have NO problem. 
Pat


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 26, 2010)

we own at presidental villas (3 bed lock off) in myrtle, and if i bank a summer week, even the studio pulls dvc, all dvcs, 2 bedrooms


----------



## Catira (Jan 26, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> we own at presidental villas (3 bed lock off) in myrtle, and if i bank a summer week, even the studio pulls dvc, all dvcs, 2 bedrooms



Wow...
Does this mean your studio is able to pull a 2 bedroom DVC?


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 26, 2010)

yep, its great, i just booked a 2 bedroom DVC for 4th of july week with my studio


----------



## Bruce W (Jan 26, 2010)

*Used Galleon (Key West) Hotel unit*

When the DVC became part of RCI, I searched and got Vero Beach 2B/8 starting 1/30/10, for my Galleon Hotel Unit. This was back in April 09.


----------



## elaine (Jan 26, 2010)

*my 3 BR GC summer HHi week 26 sees all DVC*

I can see all the DVCs with my GC 3 BR HHi week 26, but I think a 2 BR would see the same. You should be fine. However, sometimes, OKW and SSR are the 1st DVCs deposited.  Then you have to decide wether you want to take a sure bet and at least have a DVC or roll the dice and wait for other DVCs--I am having this internal debate right now. good luck. Elaine


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah, i was going to book SSR or OKW, but decided to wait it out and I got WLV and AKV!


----------



## Dean (Jan 31, 2010)

fiveplusone said:


> If I purchase a points ts outside the black-out area but I already own a weeks ts w/in the black-out area, will I be able to trade to go to the DVC locations?
> 
> If I purchase a points ts outside the black-out area but I already own a points ts w/in the black-out area, will I be able to trade to go to the DVC locations?
> 
> If I purchase a points ts outside the black-out area in my name and my husband purchases a points ts in his name in the black-out area, and he "gifts" me his points, will I be able to trade to go to the DVC locations?


You cannot trade into DVC with a points account or weeks account that has a disqualifying week in the account even if not using that week to trade in.  Actually worse is that the online system will allow it (or at least has) and I know of at least 3 weeks they have later canceled citing this rule.  If you have separate points accounts you should be OK as having them titled differently would require separate accounts.  You'd have to make sure you are not on the first account in any way.  As for whether transferred points carry their home resort info with them, I do not know but suspect not.  You could also sell the offending ownership and buy something else.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 1, 2010)

Dean said:


> You cannot trade into DVC with a points account or weeks account that has a disqualifying week in the account even if not using that week to trade in.  Actually worse is that the online system will allow it (or at least has) and I know of at least 3 weeks they have later canceled citing this rule.  If you have separate points accounts you should be OK as having them titled differently would require separate accounts.  You'd have to make sure you are not on the first account in any way.  As for whether transferred points carry their home resort info with them, I do not know but suspect not.  You could also sell the offending ownership and buy something else.



This is not accurate ... 

I have 2 Orlando weeks that are in my weeks account, and I CAN trade into DVC with a non-orlando week.


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> This is not accurate ...
> 
> I have 2 Orlando weeks that are in my weeks account, and I CAN trade into DVC with a non-orlando week.


I can tell you the way DVC is interpretting the rules is that you cannot.  Being able to see it online and actually getting to use the exchange are somewhat different in this case.  I know of several that have been canceled even after they secured the exchange including points owners.  You may slide by and they don't realize but until you actually get the exchange and get checked in, I would not count on it.


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> This is not accurate ...
> 
> I have 2 Orlando weeks that are in my weeks account, and I CAN trade into DVC with a non-orlando week.


Try this Thread,It deals with the issue from different angles.  Look at post 3 where RCI confirms to another poster the info and later where another poster was able to confirm because even though they had an Orlando week in their account, their main account coding was for a non Orlando week.

Here is a post that appeared on DIS





> I own both RCI weeks and RCI Point resorts. In my weeks account I do not own any timeshare in Orlando and I can exchange into DVC and I have already done this. In my points account I do own (but just sold today!) at a points resort in Kissimmee. I did make a couple of exchanges and was later called by RCI saying my exchanges would be canceled because of my Kissimmee points ownership I was not allowed to exchange into DVC.


That's the first time I've seen any indication that the regional and other restrictions would apply to RCI points, I've been told since there was one other system that had RCI points restrictions but don't recall which one.

There may be a practicle and technical answer and it may change but that is the info I have gathered, YMMV.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 1, 2010)

contradictions with RCI as usual ... 

Personally I have found this not to be the case, Ive had no problems trading into DVC with a non-orlando week when an orlando week wa sin my account ... 

i cant stand the inconsistency!


----------



## bnoble (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is my understanding based on several others' first-hand reports from booking through use.  Note that these are not my personal experiences, but what I gather from speaking with others.

Points owners with Orlando-area resorts in their account may not exchange for DVC via that account, though exceptions are sometimes (improperly) made that may or may not be cancelled later if someone notices.  I have heard of at least one post-confirmation cancellation of such an improper Points exchange.

Weeks owners with Orlando-area resorts in their account may not exchange their Orlando deposits, but may exchange their non-Orlando deposits.  Note that this is not precisely following the langauge in the Urgent Information section for the DVC resorts, but RCI appears to have been very consistent with this interpretation, and I have yet to hear of a post-confirmation cancellation of such a Weeks exchange.  There has been enough collective experience with this that if it were going to happen, I think we'd've heard about it by now.

In at least one case (HGVC), point-based mini-system owners with Orlando home resorts that trade in Weeks via "generic" point deposits have been consistently exempt from this restriction.  Likewise, point-based mini-system owners who use fixed crossover grids into Points (e.g. Wyndham) also seem to be exempt, but I'm less certain about that, as I only have a few data points.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 1, 2010)

bnoble, thanks. 

so you can exchange into dvc with a weeks account but not a points account ... that makes no sense!


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> bnoble, thanks.
> 
> so you can exchange into dvc with a weeks account but not a points account ... that makes no sense!


I think more correctly you can slide around the rules if you trade from an RCI weeks account that is not coded as an Orlando account and you are not using an Orlando week, even if you have an Orlando ownership listed.  You can bet if they're interpretting the rule as not allowing points owners to trade in due to having an Orlando listing, they will take the same stance for a weeks account with an Orlando unit listed, several have been told this by RCI over the last 9 -10 months from what I've seen.  Given they have canceled confirmed exchanges from the points side accordingly, I see it as a gamble. Still, DVC is unlikely to refuse admittance once you get to their doorstep, unlike at least one other resort system I am aware of.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 1, 2010)

> that is not coded as an Orlando account


That's an interesting possibility.  What we need is someone whose *first* RCI ownership was in Orlando, in Weeks, who can exchange with some other deposit, to see if this is checked.  Perhaps krmlaw is such a person.

In any event, RCI has been very consistent---even over the phone, even with members who obviously have Orlando deposits also in the same account.  Such members are consistently allowed to make the exchange in Weeks, provided they have a non-Orlando deposit with the appropriate trade power, and the TUGgers who have reported this scenario all say the same thing, modulo some training issues in the first few weeks of 2009.  At the same time, Points members with Orlando resorts in their account have consistently *not* been able to make the exchange.

I have an explanation for the difference between the Weeks and Points interpretation---Points are Points, but weeks have specific backing weeks, and the Urgent Information is written as to be pessimistic (surprising Weeks owners happily) rather than optimistic (surprising Points owners unhappily).   But trying to infer cause where RCI is concerned is as often as not an exercise in futitily.  It just is what it is.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres is what a VG told me with regards to the weeks side, as I too have  units in Orlando as well as outside Florida,  that as long as your account is not tied to an Orlando resort (or within the specified radius) and that you are not using an Orlando week, you can do the DVC trade if you have enough trade power with another week.  I have an upcoming trade at AKV in March that I booked last June 09.  Many VG have accessed my account since then when I need to speak to them about something directly and none have said a word except WOW your off to Animal Kingdom Villas.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 1, 2010)

ok this is weird ... 

yes my 1st rci week was an orlando week - polynesian isles

my 2nd rci week was an orlando week - alahambra

my 3rd rci week was a myrtle beach week - presidental villas

its the 3rd week im trading with, but the other weeks are in there too?


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> ok this is weird ...
> 
> yes my 1st rci week was an orlando week - polynesian isles
> 
> ...


Good luck, I hope it works out for you.  RCI is certainly inconsistent, DVC the same.  Brian, I do understand your possible explanation, was thinking the same myself as one possibility.  However, normally points have been touted as being exempt from such trade limitations, not so in at least this case.


----------



## seema (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a 2 bedroom floating prime (ie high demand winter) week at a resort in Palm Desert, CA. It used to pull at least a 1 bedroom DVC WDW unit (in the summer time) fairly easily, when DVC was affiliated with II.

My resort is dual affiliated, but I have only been a member of II, since I bought the week in 1989.

I am considering becoming a RCI member, if I can find out that my week would pull such DVC WDW resorts in exchange through RCI, as easily as it did with II. 

Note - my week, if deposited into RCI, would be via weeks, not points.


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2010)

seema said:


> I have a 2 bedroom floating prime (ie high demand winter) week at a resort in Palm Desert, CA. It used to pull at least a 1 bedroom DVC WDW unit (in the summer time) fairly easily, when DVC was affiliated with II.
> 
> My resort is dual affiliated, but I have only been a member of II, since I bought the week in 1989.
> 
> ...


Trading through II to DVC and trading through RCI seem to have little similarities from what I've seen.  II tended to classify DVC as just anothr highly rated Orlando resort while RCI is giving it far more ranking.  Thus what would see DVC in II seems to me to have NO bearing on trading in through II.  DVC was fairly EASY to trade to for much of the year with II including using a bonus week, not nearly as true with RCI.  OTOH, II put a lot of importantance on the quality of the resort trading in above simple demand and RCI seems to worry more about the actual demand of the trader over resort quality.


----------

